# Solid Reformed Apologetic against Hinduism



## Solo Christo (Jul 31, 2005)

There are many Indians who attend UGA here in Athens. Anyone know of a reformed dissection of Hinduism that is thorough and knowledgeable?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 31, 2005)

Johannes Vos on comparative Religions

Check out lectures 16-18 for a treatment on Hinduism for starters...


----------



## Solo Christo (Jul 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> ...



Now why didn't I ever think of that! I'll try it out first thing tomorrow!!


----------

